# Applet zum Datei-Upload



## Ein Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe mir ein kleines Applet gebastelt, welches einen FileUpload machen soll. Wichtiges Kriterium ist eine Fortschrittsanzeige. Soweit so gut.
Das hat während des Testings alles wunderbar geklappt, aber natürlich hat nichts mehr geklappt, als ich es von einem anderen Rechner aus ausprobiert habe.
Policy und Signaturen sind gesetzt... eigentlich würde alles klappen bis auf ein kleines Details:

Das Applet darf nichts auf den Server schreiben.(?) (Wozu brauche ich dann noch ne Policy?)
Jeder Versuch einen OutputStream in ein neues Files auf dem Server zu leiten, endet in einer NullPointerException.
Oder alternativ, es wird ins Nirvana geschrieben.

Heisst, das nun wirklich ich muss die Daten zuerst an ein PHP Script schicken, welches wiederum die Dateien anlegt und abfüllt? Oder habe ich etwas wichtiges übersehen?

Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

Ein Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe mir ein kleines Applet gebastelt, welches einen FileUpload machen soll.
> ...
> Das Applet darf nichts auf den Server schreiben.(?) (Wozu brauche ich dann noch ne Policy?)


Das geht nur per FTP, RMI bzw. Proxy. Da du bei der FTP-Variante dann aber auch die Benutzerdaten mit in den Appletcode schreiben musst, ist diese Variante ziemlich unsicher.
Die Policy ist nur für die Zugriffrechte auf den Client gedacht.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Das Applet läuft auf dem Client, wenn dein Applet auf den Server schreiben darf, darf auch alles andere vom Client auf deinen Server schreiben, und das willst du doch sicher nicht!?


----------



## Ein Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

Ich dachte die Policy ist, für den Server gedacht. Ich muss die ja bei meiner JVM einfügen(Applet darf lesen...). Und signieren ist für den Client gedacht?

Hmmm... also doch das Zeugs an ein anderes Script schicken... naja, PHP mit der APC Extension, kann auch Statusbars darstellen... ohne das man sich grossartig darum kümmern muss. Der einzige Vorteil ist nur noch das GUI, dass man mit J n bissie cooler machen kann... Img-Preview im File Browser...


----------

